

10 reasons to choose Ubuntu 12.10 over Windows 8 - maudlinmau5
http://www.computerworlduk.com/advice/operating-systems/3413022/10-reasons-choose-ubuntu-1210-over-windows-8/

======
holri
The main reason is that Ubuntu is Free Software. That means the users are in
total control of their machine and data, because they have the freedoms to
use, understand, enhance and distribute the software.

